# installing a subwoofer, need some help



## holydevil (Feb 9, 2012)

I just have some questions because this is the first time I'll be installing a subwoofer. I already installed an aftermarket radio with rca sub out on the back, so I just need to figure out what to do about wiring.

Where are the wires I should use to supply power to the amp?

What is the best method for running wires from the front of the vehicle to the rear?

Driving a Versa 2008 hatchback.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

First... how many amps, how many watts of power will your amp(s) be pushing rms? A safe bet, if you are running one amp just for your sub(s) is a 4 awg amp wire kit. This will have a 4awg power wire to run from your battery directly to the 12v+ of your amp. Also it should have a 4awg ground wire, a blue remote lead wire (usually16awg) a fuse and fuse holder as well as necessary hardware.

You will need to find a pre-existing hole in your firewall for the red 4awg power wire to be able to run it through your firewall or you will have to drill one. Whatever side your battery is on is the side you should run your power wire and remote lead wire on (i.e. drivers side battery, then run the wire down the drivers side). Your RCA cable should be run on the opposite side of the car, furthest away from the power wire. Hide all wires under trim panels or threshold panels and or carpet if you can. Also, run wires behind seat belt bolts and housing so they don't interfere.

The ground wire is going to be short so find a bolt in the body of the car close to the amp location and bolt the ground wire to a clean metal surface. Try to leave slack in all cables if possible. Buy a longer ground wire only if you have too. Make all power and signal wire connections to the amp first after the wires are ran and hidden. Use zip ties to tidy up your wires. Turn the gain all the way down on the amp!!! Now, connect the power wire to the battery BEFORE you connect the fuse!! The blue wire should come from your CD player and goes to the amps remote terminal usually between or next to the ground and 12v+ connections on the amp.

After all wires are checked 6 times and all looks well, connect the main power wire fuse near the battery (this fuse should come with the amp wire kit) some sparks may fly or may not... just be careful. Now, turn the car on and the head unit as well... check the amp for power, make sure it is on by verifying that a power LED is lit. if any protection lights are on the amp and are lit up, turn everything off and re check your wires. 

If all looks well, no protection lights are on and the power light is good... it's time to turn the amp up... by the way, your sub(s) should already be hooked up to the amp as well. Put in music you like, turn the CD players volum to where you normally listen to it, go to the amp and slowly turn the gain knob up until the level is suitable for your taste without distorting your subs. You can make fine tune adjustments as you please... bass boost, crossover freq. bass level on the head unit and so on. hope this helps.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just one thing to add to above: if you are drilling through metal to run your power wire, it's best to use a grommet. This provides a better weather seal and protects your wire from shorting out against the metal. Crutchfield.com is a good place to buy audio equipment from because they provide you with much of the installation wiring and instructions you need and their service & tech support are excellent if you have any problems or questions. I prefer to hook up the negative cable last when doing any kind of electrical work.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

Smj is right you know


----------

